
Billionaire investor: Rise of Robinhood traders will 'end in tears' - onetimemanytime
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/robinhood-trading-will-end-in-tears-billionaire-cooperman-warns-2020-6-1029312249
======
jppope
100% guarantee a new billionaire will come out of these early "Robinhood Days"

